# Verwechslungsgefahr



## Krone1 (12 Juni 2016)




----------



## krawutz (12 Juni 2016)

KK erkennt man sofort - aber wer ist die Dame rechts ?


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Juni 2016)

Da ist eine Dame??? 

Ich seh nur zwei Unpaarhufer


----------

